# indigo archangel update



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

Thought I would update since he is finished with his first molt. Prettiest bird i have ever produced. Indigo check.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice bird looks way better than the 2 I have, really like the color.
Dave


----------



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks. Most of mine don't have great color. Im working on it. Im planning on buying a couple of toy stencil arch/suabian crosses to breed it to next year. Should get some interesting babies. I'll probably end up with crap colored bronze bodies for a couple of generations. I also have a gold blue wing with decent colored body I might breed it to next year.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I just have a couple I think they are a cool looking bird, I don't breed them.
Dave


----------



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

i know. i love em. i need to work on my colors though.


----------

